# XML Datenbank laden



## Borsäure (14. Jan 2016)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Projekt, in welchem ich eine große Anzahl von XML-Dateien(ca 1300) als Database für ein Programm editieren, bzw auslesen muss. Nun möchte ich allerdings wissen, welche Methode sich bei der Menge von Dateinen besser eignet...
DOM oder SAX, da ich von DOM weiß, dass es Dokumente vollständig in den Memory lädt und daher sehr speicherintensiv ist.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## kneitzel (15. Jan 2016)

Die Frage ist, was Du genau machen willst / musst. Wenn Du die Daten laden und dann ehh im Speicher halten willst, ist es ja egal. Wenn die einzelnen Dateien nicht besonders groß sind (weil unterteilt in viele einzelne Dateien) und du diese nacheinander einliest: Da spielt es dann auch keine große Rolle.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6828703/what-is-the-difference-between-sax-and-dom wäre auch noch einmal eine Gegenüberstellung.

Wenn Du die Inhalte wie eine Datenbank zugreifen möchtest, dann wäre DOM evtl. besser, da Du dann alle Daten nach dem Laden im Zugriff hast und nicht einzeln die Elemente verarbeiten musst.

Aber es ist halt wichtig, was Du genau vor hast und was für XML Dateien das denn überhaupt sind.

Konrad


----------



## Borsäure (15. Jan 2016)

@kneitzel
Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, es geht bei dem Projekt um ein kleines 2D-Spiel, das ich zum Abschluss in meinem Informatik-Kurs schreibe, präziser geht es um eine Art "Cover" von Pokemon. Die XML-Dateien definieren dabei z.B. TileMap-Größe für ein Areal, Warps, aber auch Sprites von Pokemon, quasi alle Konstanten im Spiel sind in XML-Dateien gspeichert, diese Dateien sind aber alle mehr oder weniger klein(zwischen 5-50 Zeilen).

Liebe Grüße, "Börsäure"


----------

